# bmw 325i 2005 engine bay clean up



## leem3477 (Mar 10, 2014)

Decided to give my engine bay a good clean came up well for nearly 11 years old


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)

Stunning finish, what products did you use?


----------



## leem3477 (Mar 10, 2014)

Cheers mate i used Bilt Hamber Surfex HD and various brushes did'nt want use jet wash in there and then i applied Gtechniq T1 and Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber Care


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Nice...great job...looks amazing


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

11years old :doublesho , the engine bay looks like it's 11 days old let alone 11 years, lovely spruce up,:thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice looking engine bay :thumb:


----------



## Andre (Jan 14, 2016)

Looks more like brand new.
Wish I can do that with my wife.I'm not fussy, 10 years younger will be fine


----------

